
Ask HN: How Is Stripe Radar Performing? - mode57
Since stripe introduced Radar, we&#x27;ve seen our fraud rate drop to literally zero. We&#x27;re low-risk for fraud as we don&#x27;t ship anything physical, but this still seems remarkable: is Radar really that good? How has it affected Stripe&#x27;s valuation?
======
aquark
We are seeing an opposite side to this: we have customers using Stripe that
had very low fraud rates previously and now are getting more false positives
causing grief because their customers cards are getting declined.

I can see that it is a good feature, but the lack of easy programmatic control
is an issue for us.

~~~
agopaul
We got a couple cases of false positives ourselves, and I admit that the
Stripe UI wasn't very clear on the fact that we couldn't override the "block"
(even though the button was there, it didn't do anything).

That said, with a quick email to the Stripe support team, we got the
transactions whitelisted in a matter of hours (I believe the Stripe support
does regular US office hours, but that could have changed in the meantime).

------
no1youknowz
Are there any intentions to make this available to 3rd parties?

~~~
mlm
(I work at Stripe) We've thought about this a little, and while we'd be
excited to make Radar available more broadly (i.e., even to businesses not
using Stripe for payments), for now we're focusing our efforts on improving
the product.

~~~
no1youknowz
Great. I unfortunately can't use Stripe, but looking for solutions that will
reduce fraud.

If this does become available, will certainly be looking at it.

